# HEYUAN | Huafeng Century International Trade Center | 200m | 656ft | 60 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

__





河源【华丰世纪国际贸易中心】200米高（甲级写字楼、五星酒店、智慧公寓）3月8日 - 华南地区综合版 - 高楼迷摩天族


河源【华丰世纪国际贸易中心】200米高（甲级写字楼、五星酒店、智慧公寓）3月8日 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc












华丰世纪国际贸易中心







www.motianguan.com





Location coordinates: 23°46'55.62"N 114°44'9.41"E

Posted on Gaoloumi by thxz1 

























08/03/22 by thxz1


----------

